# London New Years Eve -1 meet (the night before) 30th



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Started a new thread to make it more obvious we will do something.....

This is a simple Follow the Leader cruise and look after your follower.
If you have to move on leaving someone then look for a convenient stop point.

Wrap up warm.....
A Foodstop has been planned in at www.tinseltown.co.uk

This plan.....
Thursday 30th

Meet up at Maranello (Ferrari) Egham 9pm, M4 into town.
Meet up Opposite Harrods 10pm for others.
Cruise up to Park Lane
Oxford Street - Oxford Circus
Regents Street
Trafalgar Square - The Strand
St Pauls - Stop
Bank - Lloyds Building Stop -
Food Stop at this point methinks!  www.tinseltown.co.uk
Long run to Blackwall tunnel, (hopefully open or back to Rotherhide.) 
Greenwich Cutty Sark - Stop (Optional....) 
Long Run back to Embankment and to London Eye last Stop
(If we are lucky we may see light testing like last year)

Bring PMR Radios! my number 07900 226864

who's up for it? and any changes, suggestions?

Any other suggestions?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Provisionally "yes"... providing the kids are up for it (oh, and Lisa too) and you don't mind a large blue bus joining the convoy!

Anyone else bringing kids?!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I'm bringing kids! :lol: and we started these runs with Howards Bus running shotgun so the blue bus is fine!


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I may come along for the first part of the cruise, I dont think my eyesight would cope with the whole of it :?

My suggestion is lets do it in daylight


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

UK225 said:


> I may come along for the first part of the cruise, I dont think my eyesight would cope with the whole of it :?
> 
> My suggestion is lets do it in daylight


I'm sure the example pictures above would have come out much better in daylight! :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow, yes.

Now then, must remember this year:

30th December, 30th December, 30th December, 30th December, 30th December, 30th December, 30th December, 30th December, 30th December, 30th December, 30th December, 30th December, 30th December! :?


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Sounds good Wak... I'm off to see a friend in Hackney tonight, will be making mental notes :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Spoken to the Boss and she is keen, so now looks a definite. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

This will be the 3rd time for me ...... and every time I've been in a different car :roll: My boxster is in the middle of the last of waks pics  I was so busy last year I didn't have time to clean it 

30th is a good date as it's my birthday the day after  Will be using the M11 southbound if anybody else (or any 'other marquers') want to meet up for the run into London.

I could do a few mp3 'year' cds again :wink:  just got to tell me which year .... and _*why*_ :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Sounds like good fun - count myself and Sal in.

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm on-call so will have to make a judgement call on the night depending how quiet it's been.

Plus it'll be dependant on the Mrs and her cargo! :roll:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Love to do it......but I'll be in Beijing!!!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Warm clothes and thermos flask hot drinks will be the thing to bring along!


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

will start work on the cajoling and begging now.... but count me in provisionally


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Sounds good to me - I've put it in the diary and will now start a process similar to Irving's!

Clive


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Are you men or mice! :lol:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Well we're a definite YES!


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Wak said:


> Are you men or mice! :lol:


 :lol:

You obvisouly have been let out of your thumb screws to post this :lol:

But dont tell your missus I said this [smiley=crowngrin.gif]


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

UK225 said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > Are you men or mice! :lol:
> ...


SHaaaT ITTTTTA! :x :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Will any of the stops incorporate a coffee bar/burger bar/Cafe etc where we can get snacks or are we dependant on our own thermos?


----------



## King_fisher (Nov 29, 2004)

I fancy this but will only be able to meet from "Al fayed's" onward!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> Will any of the stops incorporate a coffee bar/burger bar/Cafe etc where we can get snacks or are we dependant on our own thermos?


I would love to include a stop with refreshments but after 12am-3am there aint many places to grab a bite!

Any thoughts on where there is safe ample parking for a bunch of TT's and night food available?


----------



## King_fisher (Nov 29, 2004)

Looks like kebabs all round!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

King_fisher said:


> Looks like kebabs all round!


But Where? :lol:

We are bringing snacks to picnic at -3 degrees at one of the stop points..... best not to bring too much drink......not many private conveniences at night!


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

These 2 restruants are open 24 hours a day

Vingt Quatre - Fulham Road
or
Bar Italia - Frith Street - Soho

Don't know what the parkings like

Happy cruising


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for the tips VIC...... it inspired me..........

I'm proposing that we do the Cutty Sark thing, then head back to the London Eye................

but before we get there stop here:-

http://www.tinseltown.co.uk/

or we can stop on the way if everyone is hungry!!

What does everyone think?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

As Lisa says, deffo count us in as a "family".


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

You have been counted Tim! and Lisa!

9pm Pickup at Maranellos we will wait around 10 minutes

10pm Opposite Harrods again 5-10mins to say hello.

If everyone could keep hold of my mobile number 07900 226864

then call me if you are late. 


I'll update page one of this thread with details as they develop.... 

This will be a follow the leader event with only 2 rules.

Keep an eye on the TT (or other) in front and look after the TT (or big blue bus) behind you.
if we can all do that then those in front should slow or park to let those behind catch up.... if everyone does that then no one will get lost. (hopefully) 

PAUL, mines a 2004 CD if you are doing them again, cheers.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Wak said:


> You have been counted Tim! and Lisa!
> 
> 9am Pickup at Maranellos we will wait around 10 minutes
> 
> ...


Or shall we start at night?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

yeah good idea!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

clived said:


> Sounds good to me - I've put it in the diary and will now start a process similar to Irving's!
> 
> Clive


Do you have to beg with Mrs Irving as well then Clive?

Blimey, that woman holds some power doesn't she!!


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

If we are back down in time Steph, myself and the Bean should be able to make it. Won't be able to say for sure until the day but if we do make it we will see you all at the prancing horse.  
Cheers, Boggie


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Sounds good Wak, will be able to make this and looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

ttvic said:


> These 2 restruants are open 24 hours a day
> 
> Vingt Quatre - Fulham Road
> or
> ...


Frith St - parking in Soho Sq should be OK at that time of the night/morning


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I'm gonna scope out

www.tinseltown.co.uk

it looks good, is near holborn, parking should be fine at the time we will be there, maybe see a star there!


----------



## King_fisher (Nov 29, 2004)

its on st johns street in Farringdon! i work right round the corner from there, parking should be fine that time of the morning!


----------



## King_fisher (Nov 29, 2004)

its on st johns street in Farringdon! i work right round the corner from there, parking should be fine that time of the morning!


----------



## King_fisher (Nov 29, 2004)

its on st johns street in Farringdon! i work right round the corner from there, parking should be fine that time of the morning!


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

count me in Wak, will see you at Harrods :wink:

Troy, do you want to go down together :roll:


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

kam said:


> count me in Wak, will see you at Harrods :wink:
> 
> Troy, do you want to go down together :roll:


Kam, where are you driving down from? I'll be making my way from Hatfield.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

King_fisher said:


> its on st johns street in Farringdon! i work right round the corner from there, parking should be fine that time of the morning!


Cheers, it sounds good and the website gallery looks fun....


----------



## King_fisher (Nov 29, 2004)

i think its just llike a crap TGI friday's kind of thing


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Mayur said:


> kam said:
> 
> 
> > count me in Wak, will see you at Harrods :wink:
> ...


As will we, Mayur - my house is on the old aerodrome


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

King_fisher said:


> i think its just like a crap TGI friday's kind of thing


but its open 24/7 so it'll do we just need a warm cooked burger and a toilet at that time of night!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Wak said:


> King_fisher said:
> 
> 
> > i think its just like a crap TGI friday's kind of thing
> ...


Well I can eat the burger, if you can eat the toilet


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > King_fisher said:
> ...


They may do a light burger to help avoid weight penalties for S4 owners! :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm happy with my bhp/tonne ratio.

But then I didn't buy a bus!

p.s. We're not gonna be able to make the night out. 

Have fun y'all!


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Kam not sure where I'll be on the day.. will let you know soon as I know... (finally we get to meet up)  .... It's lookin good Wak. :wink:


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

jampott said:


> Mayur said:
> 
> 
> > kam said:
> ...


That's sort of where we are!... I'll pm you my details.
So how about we drive down together and collect whoever wants to on the way and then meet the rest at Harrods.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Trying hard Wak, but apparently we have already got a booking for that night... which I didnt know anything about... what's a calendar for then? :evil: :roll:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Chip_iTT said:


> Trying hard Wak, but apparently we have already got a booking for that night... which I didnt know anything about... what's a calendar for then? :evil: :roll:


Tell me where it is, I'll make sure they are unavailable....... :twisted:


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Mayur said:


> kam said:
> 
> 
> > count me in Wak, will see you at Harrods :wink:
> ...


Hi Mayur
I will be coming from Kingston, could meet you on route down from the M4 towards Knightsbridge :roll:


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

ttroy225 said:


> Kam not sure where I'll be on the day.. will let you know soon as I know... (finally we get to meet up)  .... It's lookin good Wak. :wink:


hey Troy, will be good to meet on route.....show you my new Kenwood


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Wak, so how are we doing for numbers. Looking like it is going to be a good turn out


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Should be a nice little cruise!, just checked out tinseltown, I think it may be a quick stop depending on whats happenning on the night...


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

Wak, thanks for organising the London event. I'll be joining you all again (for the third time) and plan to be at Maranello with my son Steve, who's visiting from Atlanta........

Looking forward to seeing you all again and getting some great photos.

Cheers


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Mackem said:


> Wak, thanks for organising the London event. I'll be joining you all again (for the third time) and plan to be at Maranello with my son Steve, who's visiting from Atlanta........
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you all again and getting some great photos.
> 
> Cheers


Cool,will be good to have you with us again...!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Well, the motor's been cleaned and buffed and it aint touching tarmac until the night of the 30th.

Sorry wife, but your car's just going to have to come to work with me for the next 2 days! :lol:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

auditt260bhp said:


> Well, the motor's been cleaned and buffed and it aint touching tarmac until the night of the 30th.
> 
> Sorry wife, but your car's just going to have to come to work with me for the next 2 days! :lol:


I have a horrible feeling that my car will still be wearing it's M1 salt suit. Will promise to try and sort before the night...

See you all at Al Fayed's corner shop.

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Cool, remember to take my number down from page 1.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Right, I can now say that I will also be along to this excellent yearly night time meet. Unfortunately, Bunny is working until 21:00 and starts the next day at 08:00, so she has been excused :roll: ... but I have permission to come along [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

I'll still have to pick Bunny up from work and then I'll zip along to Harrods - should be able to just make it for 22:00.

I'll bring along my 4 PMRs.

See you all tomorrow.

Moley


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

moley said:


> Right, I can now say that I will also be along to this excellent yearly night time meet. I'll still have to pick Bunny up from work and then I'll zip along to Harrods - should be able to just make it for 22:00.
> 
> I'll bring along my 4 PMRs.
> 
> ...


Great news Moley!
I'll see you all at Harrod's too...


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

I shall be there.

Kam-I will call you tomorrow to organise meeting place as I might be nearer your end at around 9ish.


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Wak,

Are you definately coming down to Greenwhich, i'm 5mins from there and would like to meet up 

Saul


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

SaulTTR said:


> Wak,
> 
> Are you definately coming down to Greenwhich, i'm 5mins from there and would like to meet up
> 
> Saul


That is the plan but I cant say what time, if you want me to send you a text, possibly anytime from midnight to 2am....I could do that. just confirm your number by PM.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Woohoo it looks like I might be able to make this after all.

If I do then I'll meet you at Harrods. It's still a bit tentative as I'm still on call (if I make it I may have to disappear at any time) but fingers crossed.

Nobody wait for me just in case. I've got a few of the phone numbers so I'll be able to trace you if I need to.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

See you at Egham [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Just struggled to wash my car in the dark :? .. Afraid its not upto your guys standard.. Oh Well couldn't turn up in a dirty car :wink:

See you guys later


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Me too ... but not in the dark 8) It'll probably be all mucky again after the M25/M11 jaunt into London though :?

See you all at Harrods.

Moley


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Have a great time all - will be with you in spirit but am stuck at home babysitting (Mark is on the razz in Leeds tonight :roll: ).

Have fun 

Lou


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

We'll try shame you cant make it you will be missed! :?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

anyone coming... see you later...


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Hold up.. Just putting on my pants!!!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm still at home! Arrrggghhhh.......


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

Bugger - only just got back from Devon. Oh well maybe next time.  
I am sure Waheed will soon be posting pics.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Last to leave home and first back!!

I left everyone at the Cutty Sark at about 1:30 as they set off to the all night diner.

A huge turn out and a good night. Many thanks Wak for organising it again.

Apologies to those I didn't manage to say goodbye to or even hello. oops.

I hope everyone gets back safely.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I was first back Paul 

Although I always expected to have to leave early.

Many thanks Wak for organising 

Good to catch up with all I already knew & to meet some new to me faces.

Thanks all.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Lovely to meet everyone tonight.
Huge turnout.
Highlight was the Enzo at Harrods and its blast.
Thanks for organising the event Wak.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Morning All. Hope everyone got home safely.

What a great turn out last night. It certainly got heads turning and tongues wagging.

I'm afraid I'm not a night time photo expert so I'll leave pics of the stopping points to the professionals. However, here are a few en route.

Heading down Regents Street
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/moley/IMG_0973~2.JPG

Approaching a crowed Piccadilly Circus
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/moley/IMG_0975~1.JPG

All lined up in The City (near The Lloyds Building)
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/moley/IMG_0985~1.JPG

Thanks to Wak for doing the organising.

Cheers.

Moley

P.S. The Forum gallery seems to be working again for anyone who wants to upload pics.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Got home dead on 5am - Julie is just off to work now [smiley=sick2.gif]

Thanks to Wak for organising a greaTT cruise. I saw parts of London I didnt know existed - especially Smithfield Market.......

Really good to see so many faces old and new, now need more [smiley=zzz.gif]

Will post some pics later

HAPPY NEW YEAR [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Oh and I missed the suicidal rabbit on the way home!


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Got home just before 4am. Yawn.

What a great night. Really good to put faces to names and real names to forum names. 

Many thanks to Wak for organising everything. It was quite a feat keeping us all together specially as the traffic was a lot heavier than we expected. :? Regents Street in particular was a bit of a drag. :roll:

Thank god for SatNav. At one point everbody was following me back to Tinseltown and I was totally relying on good old TomTom. Luckily it got me there (well almost), unfortunately by the time we got there I only had two cars behind me. :roll:

Thanks must go to Tim (Jampott) for rescueing me when it looked like I was about to lead three other TTs into the depths of the East End. :? SatNav is great but it's not much good if you don't know where you're going. :roll:

Anyway, great night can't wait for next year.


----------



## RAVEN TTR (Oct 21, 2004)

Please, please, please post some pics guys. Gutted i missed it.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Mayur said:


> Lovely to meet everyone tonight.
> Huge turnout.
> Highlight was the Enzo at Harrods and its blast.
> Thanks for organising the event Wak.


Yeah, the Enzo was cool as was the Mclaren SLR which also passed us outside Harrods.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

RAVEN TTR said:


> Please, please, please post some pics guys. Gutted i missed it.


Just looked at my photos and they're all rubbish.  Too much camera shake.

There were lots of other people taking photos so I'm sure there'll be some good photos posted soon.


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Thanks Wak for organising a great night. I have some pics which i will try to upload soon!


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

for helping to organise another great event.

Sorry I had to leave early (3 AM) but I'll be posting some pics later.

Cheers

Mackem


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

*Moley
*
Thanks. You have mail......

Cheers


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

steveh said:


> Thanks must go to Tim (Jampott) for rescueing me when it looked like I was about to lead three other TTs into the depths of the East End. :? SatNav is great but it's not much good if you don't know where you're going. :roll:
> 
> Anyway, great night can't wait for next year.


Hey!  That would be thanks to me and my new toy ( my Christmas present from Tim, TomTom for my E200 mobile phone  ).

Great to see everyone, though didn't know who I was speaking to most of the time   My boys slept in the back of the car as soon as we left Harrods so missed most of the fun. We turned back at around 2.30am leaving everyone trying to find the entrance to the restaurant via the loading bay of Smithfields market! 
Presume you found it in the end?

Paul Monaro- long time no see, good to see you again-lovely car.

Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

what a great turn out!, thanks again Wak for organising this......same time next year :wink:

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL [smiley=crowngrin.gif] HAVE A GOOD ONE!


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Lisa. said:


> steveh said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks must go to Tim (Jampott) for rescueing me when it looked like I was about to lead three other TTs into the depths of the East End. :? SatNav is great but it's not much good if you don't know where you're going. :roll:
> ...


Yes, sorry Lisa, it was of course you and your new toy that rescued me.  I was starting to panic just before you pulled up alongside me. I had all these TT's blindly following me thinking that I knew where I was going, how wrong they were. :lol:

Thanks again.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

steveh said:


> Just looked at my photos and they're all rubbish.  Too much camera shake.


I think we could have a "Most Blurred Photo" competition - I'd certainly be in the running. My most decent photos (out of 29 taken) are the 3 I posted earlier 

Tony (Mackem), you have a PM reply.

Moley


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Another fun night !

Great to meet some of the original TT people again, and some new faces too. Big thanks to WAK for his efforts in organising the event again. Hi again to Moley, Mayur, Mackem, Troy, Tim and all the others whos names I don't remember. I have had so many late nights recently, that another one would not matter. After all, it is my birthday today 

My trip down the M11 was bliss - hardly any traffic and made it to Regents street in under an hour but then got stuck in gridlocked traffic for 30 mins and missed the start. Is red Ken still fiddling with the traffic lights? I bypassed Oxford street and used Wigmore street to get over to st Pauls ( :wink: ) where I met up with EKZ225 and partner before all the others arrived.

It was then on to the Lloyds - roadworks right in front of the building - and then on to the cutty sark, where obviously someone had forgotten to check the fuses as only the top of one of the masts was lit  Top marques to wak and his sat nav for taking us straight through the (closed to cars) smithfield market :lol: an on to the tinsel town venue for eating. Final stop at the London eye - where the security guard didn't like our parking. Moving the car forward 2 feet seemed to keep him happy though.

Lisa - great to see you again  The dome at the cutty sark - that's the entrance to the greenwich foot tunnel, not _the dome _ :wink:  Lucky you have Tim to do the navigating with his new toy!

Scotty - blackwall tunnel was fun, wasn't it! Apologies for nearly bursting your eardrums with the Monaro vengence weapon. As you know, I'm developing a remap for the car, and just for the occasion, I removed the cats. That popping noise on the overun is the engine running a little lean before the fuel cutoff comes in. Our cars sounded great though! Mind you, my car was not the loudest - I'd say clives 225TTR was in the running for noisest car - totally different sound though.

Saul - thanks for showing me around your M3. Lovely car. I thought the roof looked different and didn't realise it was a cab with hardtop until you told me! :roll:

Happy new year all :wink:

Paul


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

hehehe

Blackwall was good!
BARP from me
BARP from you
BARRRRP from me 
BARRRRP from you
etc
etc

There ain't no substitution for cubic inches!!

:wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

p.s. Apart from being the first one at work this morning, am I also the last one here as well?!?!?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Pics here:-
http://www.wak-tt.com/london20041230/london20041230.htm


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Great photos Wak. Hmmm, must invest in a tripod.

Paul(S) - Happy Birthday for yesterday [smiley=cheers.gif]



PaulS said:


> I bypassed Oxford street and used Wigmore street to get over to st Pauls ( :wink: ) where I met up with EKZ225 and partner before all the others arrived.


Phil and Sam - is there something we should know :roll: :wink:

Happy New Year to everyone.

Moley


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Wak said:


> (p.s. I stole the picture without permission and will take it off if requested) ;o)


Since you're not profiting out of it I think I'll let you off! :wink: 

Nice pics m8. Thanks again for organising it.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Can we have a who's who in the photos please.

I've guessed Irving out of them, and Jampo but can't work the others out.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

As promised Julies Photos of the evening..... 
New Years Eve Eve Cruise


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

wow, great pictures of the xmas lights, specially like the Oxford street one!


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

moley said:


> Phil and Sam - is there something we should know :roll: :wink:


LOL  No Moley, I live near Phill and I Hate driving in London, but didnt want to miss out on the fun, I really enjoyed last year, but hated the driving. Anyway, Phill offered to take me in his car. (Thanks again Phill  )

Great Pic's Wak, thanks for a great evening, good to see some new faces and everyone that I did know  .

Happy New year to you all.

Clive love the sound of your car!!!!! :wink: looks like it shifts a bit tooo 

Phill gave you just a little bit of a run for your Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£'s lol

Take care all

Have a great 2005!!!!

Sam XX


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> As promised Julies Photos of the evening.....
> New Years Eve Eve Cruise


Nice pics as well especially the 2nd one.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

L8_0RGY said:


> Can we have a who's who in the photos please.
> 
> I've guessed Irving out of them, and Jampo but can't work the others out.


Actually Irving could'nt make it as he had other commitments and Jampott left before the diner.

At the front on the left is SaulTTR, next to him is Tony (Mackem) and opposite him is his son Stephen. The little girl at the front is one of Waks kids, on the right leaning forward, with glasses, is PaulS and I'm at the very back in the corner with MighTy Tee and Julie directly opposite me and Neil (auditt260bhp) and his other half (sorry can't remember your name) sitting between us. The guys in the middle were all in the two golfs and apologies to the couple on my left whose names I can't remember.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

PS I hope I got all those names right. If I got any wrong then sincere apologies but it was the first time I had met any of you. :?


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

hi - was gutted not to be able to make it, but as it happened the 'other' plans didnt come off either, instead spent the evening waiting in A&E with my Dad who had (yet another) fall at home and was carted back into hospital again (he's only been out 10 days since last 2.5week visit) and will be there for another few days...


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Great event and great attendance. Cheers Wak!

Nice to meet many of you -

HAPPY NEW YEAR!

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## King_fisher (Nov 29, 2004)

*Sorry im a bit late with the pics, but heres my offering!!*

















































































































































*Was a good night, nice to put faces to names etc etc!!!*


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

A few pics on my Fotki site: http://www.fotki.com/mackem

Cheers


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Hey Tony, some nice pics there - especially the Lloyds building and the view over Westminster Bridge. I like your blue dials as well.

Moley


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Great night even though I left early  Nice to meet you guys new and old.. Paul and Scotty's cars sounded awesome in the tunnel. Thanks Kam for providing the widescreen entertainment 

A big thanks again to Wak for organising the wicked cruise.. Feel a bit guilty as I initiated the whole thing 

ps I can't post my photos can anyone help me ????

Cheers Troy


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Hi Kingfisher
Nice to have met you, hope we can meet again and talk about your planned mods :wink:

Love the photos of my car


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

ttroy225 said:


> Great night even though I left early  Nice to meet you guys new and old.. Paul and Scotty's cars sounded awesome in the tunnel. Thanks Kam for providing the widescreen entertainment
> 
> A big thanks again to Wak for organising the wicked cruise.. Feel a bit guilty as I initiated the whole thing
> 
> ...


Troy
Go to my link and register, then post link to your photos.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Great Pics all,

Mackem, are any photo shopped, some are quite arty!


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

Wak said:


> Great Pics all,
> 
> Mackem, are any photo shopped, some are quite arty!


Hi Wak

The only Photoshop mod was the one with the moon above your car and Harrods. Just thought it would liven up the picture. I did run them through Neat Image to lessen any noise and adjust levels on some but that's all.

I also included a couple of photos in that album that were taken on previous visits to London to make up the numbers......

Good to see you again, have a great New Year!

http://www.fotki.com/mackem


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Mackem said:


> I also included a couple of photos in that album that were taken on previous visits to London to make up the numbers......


Arhhh, I wondered why it was starting to get light over the HoP at about 03:00  ... and why you'd got the pic of the Lloyds building when we'd all parked a couple of hundred yards downstream from it.

Moley


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

Hi Moley!

I walked back to the Lloyd's building and took a picture but the lights weren't on properly so I made a small substitution!



Cheers


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Mackem - Fantastic pictures.

Can I go all geeky and ask some spec questions:

What camera have you got?

Did you have a tripod, (was it you with the small plastic one that you were resting on the roof?).

What settings did you use for the shots?

What was the program you ran them through again?

Thanks in advance and well done again.


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> Mackem - Fantastic pictures.
> 
> Can I go all geeky and ask some spec questions:
> 
> ...


Hi 260! and thanks for the compliment......

I've got a Fuji S7000Z which I've just upgraded from a Fuji 6900Z that I had for 2 years previously. It's an SLR style camera which gives great pictures and is excellent value for money. Details here: http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/specs/Fujifilm/fuji_finepixs7000.asp

Yes, that was me using the small plastic tripod. I use this because it fits in a pocket and is ideal for low level shots in conjunction with the self timer.

The settings I use are mostly "A" (aperture) to give maximum depth of field but it would be fine on Auto as well.

The programs I use are Photoshop CS and Neat Image. Photoshop is the best image enhancement software on the market but it is expensive and very, very complex to use. Adobe have a lower priced cut-down version called "Photoshop Elements" which has most of the features of the full product. Most of the shots are almost as they were straight from the camera but I usually make minor adjustments to "levels" to improve the image. The moon in the first photo is superimposed using Photoshop.

Neat Image is used to reduce the "digital noise" associated with digital cameras. It just takes away most of the jaggy edges and it can be downloaded free from their website. http://www.neatimage.com

I'd recommend you have a look at http://www.dpreview.com for a mine of information on digital photography and the monthly magazine *Digital Photo* which has Photoshop video tutorials on its cover disk.

Cheers

Mackem


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Nice piccys Mackem

Just checked out your Fuerto piccys, thats the same Hotel we stayed at 2 years ago.

I thought i recognised it.


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Nice piccys Mackem
> 
> Just checked out your Fuerto piccys, thats the same Hotel we stayed at 2 years ago.
> 
> I thought i recognised it.


Thanks DigimeisTTer!

We stayed there 2 years running and wouldn't mind going back again sometime.....

Cheers


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Great pics everyone.

Fantastic pro (Screensaver V3 :wink: ) quality pics from Mackem.[smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

aidb said:
 

> Great pics everyone.
> 
> Fantastic pro (Screensaver V3 :wink: ) quality pics from Mackem.[smiley=dude.gif]


Thanks aidb!

When can we see your SS?

Cheers


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Mackem - Fantastic information. Thanks very much.

Now, off to e-bay with the credit card!! :wink:


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Mackem said:


> Thanks aidb!
> 
> When can we see your SS?
> 
> Cheers


Be patient grasshopper. :wink:


----------

